# Has anyone has this show up on a test?



## sweetbabyjane (Nov 3, 2004)

I have a CT scan on Wednesday of the abdomen and pelvis. I called for the results on Friday and the doctors nurse informed me they (the radiologist) saw a small cyst on the lower lobe of my liver. She said it was nothing to worry about. My doctor has not yet signed off on the report and he is out of town until the 23rd. I asked if I needed to make an appointment and she said no. I have an EGD scheduled for Dec 13.I am not really worried but just concerned. How do they know it is just a cyst and not a growth that either needs to be watched or have a biopsy done? My doc seems to think I may have IBS and is now doing test to rule out anything else.Take care,Sarah


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Usually they can tell if it is solid or not. I would think they can see that in a CT, I've had some breast cysts looked at with ultrasound, and since CT does slices I would think that you could get that same sort of information.Cysts are liquid filled and as long as they are simple cysts in whatever tissue they are in they tend to be no big deal, and the CT shoulda seen if it were simple or not. Some of the ones in my breast had gunk in them and might have had a dividing wall. Those are two things that when they see it means they need to biopsy the fluid. My cysts had fluid in them that was a color that means that even with the gunk and stuff they were just cysts. There were some other cysts in there that I could feel at the time that were clear so we left them alone and I think the biggest of them has finally reabsorbed on it's own.K.


----------



## leoandoreosmom (Oct 13, 2004)

If the docter thought that it was something to worry about, he/she would most likely do follow-up testing (ie MRI or ultrasound). I was told that I had a cyst or two in my liver and a follow-up MRI confirmed that it was just a cyst and I was told that it was "nothing to worry about". So.....don't worry about it!


----------

